# [Beratung] Gamingnotebook Oktober 09



## Niranda (10. Oktober 2009)

Huhu,

nen Kumpel sucht ein Gaming-Notebook.
Da ich in solchen Sachen der letzte Mensch auf der Erde bin, frag ich einfach mal euch^^
Kenn mich bzgl den Grafikkarten, Chipsätzen nicht aus.

Bei der Displaygroße würden 15-16 Zoll reichen - maximal 17 Zoll.
Leistungstechnisch sollte es das maximum sein, was man für max. 900€ bekommt.

Was verbaut ist, ist im Grunde egal - ich favoritisiere aber Intel und nVidia.

So hoffe hab nix vergessen ^^
Würd mich über ein paar Vorschläge freuen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nira ^-^


----------



## Phelps023 (10. Oktober 2009)

Boa um 900 Eier ein Gaming Notebook.. Eigentlich bekommst einen Gaming Notebook erst ab 1400 Eiern. Bzw. auch einen Stand PC ( I7 usw.). Naja am besten du gehst in ein PC geschäft und redest mit den Verkäufern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Asoriel (10. Oktober 2009)

hab erst vor kurzem einem Kollegen ein (wie ich finde) sehr gutes Notebook gefunden. War von Notebooksbilliger.de. Hat keine 900&#8364; gekostet, einen Intel 8400er Prozessor und eine GeForce 9650GT, 4GB Ram und 500GB HDD. Macht qualitativ einen wirklich sehr sehr hochwertigen Eindruck und vor allem das Multimedia-Touchpad ist genial. Ist von Asus übrigens. 
Dazu haben wir noch 2x WD Blue Caviar 500GB 2,5" bestellt, da er mehr Speicher wollte. Die ließen sich ohne Probleme verbauen und funktionieren auch super. Normal sind Seagte-Platten verbaut, welche genau habe ich mir nicht gemerkt.

Das würde ich auf jeden Fall empfehlen!


edit: Phelps023 GAAAANZ böse! painschkes würde wahrscheinlich so etwas wie "Troll dich!" sagen, ich würde ihm zustimmen.


----------



## Phelps023 (10. Oktober 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> edit: Phelps023 GAAAANZ böse! painschkes würde wahrscheinlich so etwas wie "Troll dich!" sagen, ich würde ihm zustimmen.



Troll dich?? Zeig mir ein Gaming Notebook um 900 Eier. Das sind alles nur billige Notebooks mit den " M " Grakas... 

PS: Leg lieber mehr aus und lass dir eine anständige Graka verbauen! Auf keinen fall eine " M ".


----------



## Asoriel (10. Oktober 2009)

Schonmal versucht, eine Grafikkarte von knapp 30cm Länge mit Doppelslot-Kühler in ein Notebook zu bauen? Für Notebooks gibts nur die "M" was für "Mobility" steht.

edit: Achja, Niranda: Das Notebook gibts wohl bei Notebooksbilliger.de nichtmehr. Die Daten habe ich dir ja oben aufgeschrieben.


----------



## Falathrim (10. Oktober 2009)

Phelps023 schrieb:


> Boa um 900 Eier ein Gaming Notebook.. Eigentlich bekommst einen Gaming Notebook erst ab 1400 Eiern. Bzw. auch einen Stand PC ( I7 usw.). Naja am besten du gehst in ein PC geschäft und redest mit den Verkäufern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Da stimme ich dir voooollkommen zu! Vor allem mit dem i7, da biste ja richtig geil informiert. Schließlich ist ja allgemein bekannt, dass i7-Prozessoren in Spielen so richtig weit vorne liegen! Da sollte man ja definitiv den Aufpreis zahlen, sonst hat man ja am Ende nur son Gümmelschrott gekauft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum Laptop:
Da würde ich dir empfehlen, ins Notebookforum von PCGH-X zu gehen, da suchen die einem meist sehr gute Sachen raus.


----------



## Niranda (10. Oktober 2009)

ich mag pcg/h nicht^^

@aso:
wenn du ne genaue Bezeichnung der Kiste hättest wäre mir schon genüge geholfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im grunde wollte ich nur ein paar Erfahrungen hören/sammeln und hätte später nochmal meine gefundenen Notebooks hier reingestellt zum vergleichen^^

@Phelps023:
Ein normaler Office-PC bekommste für 300&#8364; komplett hinterhergeworfen.
Ein Gaming-PC (nicht high-end) bekommste für den doppelten Preis.
Jetzt die Relation zum Notebook:
Wenn ein ganz einfaches Officenotebook 400&#8364; kostet, kostet theoretisch ein Gamingnotebook 900&#8364;. 800&#8364; + 100&#8364; mobile-zuschlag. ^^
Mal davon abgesehen das mein nicht Gamingfähiges notebook 1400&#8364; gekostet hat. Multitouch ist halt teuer =)

Außerdem steht das *M* nicht für *M*chlecht - sry, meinte Schlecht - sondern für mobilityblabla. D.h. sie sind optimiert für engen raum und wenig Kühlung. Sprich sie erzeugen weniger Abwärme meist auf kosten der anliegenden Spannung, was jedoch keinen Leistungsverlust darstellt (teste es an deiner CPU^^). Ansonsten hätte ich auch gern meine Zwillinge (zwei 4870X2) im Notebook 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (10. Oktober 2009)

Macht doch Phelps023 nicht so fertig. Ich finde seine Beiträge saugeil. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (10. Oktober 2009)

Ich werd mich mal schlau machen wie das Ding heißt und mich dann melden. Wann ich dazu komme weiß ich aber noch nicht.


----------



## Shefanix (10. Oktober 2009)

Irgendwann glauben aber dann noch Leute was er schreibt, und das wäre dann auch nicht Sinn der Sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (10. Oktober 2009)

Wäre doch cool, wenn demnächst nur noch Leute zu MM oder Saturn gehen und einen Laptop mit Grafikkarte wollen, deren Bezeichnung kein M enthält.


----------



## Shefanix (10. Oktober 2009)

Stimmt, dann würden sich erstmal keine Laptops mehr verkaufen. Und dann nehmen sie einfach überall das "M" weg, damit die Leute denken das sei besser.


----------



## EspCap (10. Oktober 2009)

Ich bezweifle dass mehr als ein Drittel der MM/Saturn Verkäufer überhaupt wissen dass die ein M in der Bezeichnung haben ^^
Shefanix, das über das Bild verlinkte Vid ist übrigens nicht mehr verfügbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (10. Oktober 2009)

Stimmt auch schon wieder. Sollten mal geschult werden.

Hmm, dann editier ich das mal raus, ist mir noch garnicht aufgefallen :>


----------



## Klos1 (10. Oktober 2009)

Wer ist eigentlich die hübsche Japanerin, die du dir als Avatar reingeknallt hast?


----------



## Shefanix (10. Oktober 2009)

Das ist die selbe wie auch in meiner Signatur. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Yoshioka Yui, im Moment meine Lieblingsängerin (eigentlich schon ziemlich lange). Macht halt J-Pop, und bissl J-Rock. Mag bestimmt nicht jeder die Musikrichtung ^^


----------



## Klos1 (10. Oktober 2009)

Nö, ich mag sie nicht. Aber das Mädchen ist wunderschön. Ich sehe gerade auch, du wohnst in Osna. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da hat ein Freund von mir studiert. Voll das Loch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (10. Oktober 2009)

Für mich passt's. Ich steh auf Japanerinnen und mag die Musik auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Osna ist wirklich voll das Loch, hier ist einfach nix los. Und dafür das ich bissl außerhalb wohne, werd ich auch nochmal bestraft, DSL2000 = Maximum :> 
Paar Jährchen noch, bis ich mit Schule fertig bin, dann bin ich weg von hier ^^


----------



## Klos1 (10. Oktober 2009)

Shefanix erkundet die große weite Welt. Kannst ja hier nach München kommen, da isses zünftig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (10. Oktober 2009)

Hmm, München ist schon fast meine 2. Heimat. War dieses Jahr 3 mal schon dort. Und sonst bin auch jedes Jahr öfters in München. Bloss irgendwie nie zur schönsten Zeit *g* 
München würd mich schon reizen, da ist viel mehr los im Gegensatz zu hier, nur is es bei euch unten auch teuerer als hier oben :>


----------



## Klos1 (10. Oktober 2009)

Jo, aber du verdienst auch mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und es ist zünftig. ^^

Nö, ich bin auch nur wegen der Arbeit hier. Meine zwei Lieblingsstädte sind Berlin und Frankfurt. Wobei ich aber in Frankfurt fast noch lieber wohnen würde.


----------



## Shefanix (10. Oktober 2009)

Für mich gibts in Deutschland nur München. Sonst halt Ausland - Japan, Schweden, Finnland.


----------



## Soramac (10. Oktober 2009)

Auf dem MacBook Pro läuft ebenfalls World of Warcraft extrem flüssig auf höchste Einstellungen, außer Schatten und Multiplasming oder wie sich das dort nennt auf 1x, 2x würde auch noch gehen, aber höher, würde es ruckeln. Es ist ein 2.56GHZ Duo Prozessor verbaut, 4GB RAM und eine 9400GT Nvidia, für die Kompotenten, bekommt man das schon auf 700 Euro, wenn net sogar besser.


----------



## Niranda (11. Oktober 2009)

*Klos und Shefanix haben klein Threod traurig gemacht und zum weinen gebracht. =(
Shefanix und Klos gaaaanz pööööseee!!*


----------



## Shefanix (11. Oktober 2009)

*Klos ist angefangen!*


----------



## painschkes (11. Oktober 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> sind Berlin und Frankfurt. Wobei ich aber in Frankfurt fast noch lieber wohnen würde.



_Boah , Berlin hat mir grad gesteckt das es jetzt traurig ist.. :X_


----------



## EspCap (11. Oktober 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Nö, ich bin auch nur wegen der Arbeit hier. Meine zwei Lieblingsstädte sind Berlin und Frankfurt. Wobei ich aber in Frankfurt fast noch lieber wohnen würde.


Frankfurt ist echt toll, ich könnt durchaus vorstellen da mal zu wohnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich mag Großstädte einfach, vll. gerade weil ich hier in nem Kaff wohne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Berlin wäre aber natürlich auch nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber mir wäre Frankfurt auch lieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (11. Oktober 2009)

Wollt ihr alle in DE bleiben? Wie öde :/


----------



## EspCap (11. Oktober 2009)

Hab ich nicht gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Amerika oder Asien hätte schon auch seinen Reiz, aber man solls ja nicht gleich übertreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (11. Oktober 2009)

Ich will am liebsten nach Japan, irgendwann will ich das gelernte auch mal anwenden. Sonst wäre das ja unnötige "Arbeit" die Sprache zu lernen.


----------



## painschkes (11. Oktober 2009)

_Australien ist mein großer Traum..aber naja..was soll daraus schon werden? :X_


----------



## Shefanix (11. Oktober 2009)

Träume werden nie wahr, wenn man nichts dafür tut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (11. Oktober 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Ich will am liebsten nach Japan, irgendwann will ich das gelernte auch mal anwenden. Sonst wäre das ja unnötige "Arbeit" die Sprache zu lernen.


Japan find ich auch interesannt, aber mir fehlt irgendwie die Motivation noch ne fünfte Sprache zu lernen... vielleicht wenn ich mal mit der Schule fertig bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Australien ist auch toll, ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Tolle Landschaften und traumhafte Strände... ja, wär auch was für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (11. Oktober 2009)

Fünfte Sprache? Was kannst du denn alles? Deutsch, Englisch, Französisch, C++? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Japan will ich nur wegen der Kultur hin. Australien wär nix für mich, ist viel zu warm dort :>


----------



## EspCap (11. Oktober 2009)

Ne, Programmiersprachen hab ich nicht mit eingerechnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Spanisch gehört noch dazu, das kann ich aber auch am schlechtesten von allen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und warm ist doch gut, je wärmer desdo besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (11. Oktober 2009)

Ich kann auch Deutsch, Englisch und Französisch. Japanisch bin ich ja noch eher am Anfang. Ohne irgendeinen Japaner den man kennt garnicht so einfach :>
Warm = nicht gut. Ich liebe die Kälte. Alles über Körpertemperatur ist einfach zu viel des guten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Btw: Wir schweifen ganz schön ab vom Thema


----------



## EspCap (11. Oktober 2009)

So richtig kalt ist Japan aber auch nicht, oder? 

Wir könnens ja in den Plauderthread verlagern damit der Thread hier nicht noch trauriger wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (11. Oktober 2009)

Shefanix schrieb:


> Wollt ihr alle in DE bleiben? Wie öde :/



Also, nach Asien will ich bestimmt nicht. Die sind mir alle viel zu verstrahlt und arbeiten zuviel. Außerdem: Warst du schon mal in Japan in einer Großstadt? Weißt du, was das für ein Stress ist?
Da wusselt es überall so dermaßen, daß du dich danach mitten in München wie auf dem Land vorkommst. Das ist nur noch Stress pur. Ist quasi so, als ob du dauerhaft auf dem Oktoberfest leben würdest.

Außerdem ist das einfach eine komplett andere Welt. Ich kann mich mit Asiaten nicht identifizieren. Wenn, dann nach Australien, Spanien oder derartiges. Da wo die Leute halbwegs ähnlich ticken, so das ich mir nicht wie auf dem Mond vorkomme. Aber Asien? Nö, danke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nebenbei bemerkt habe ich auch keinen Bock, mich tot zu arbeiten.^^

Edit: Tut mir leid Niranda. Du musst bei dem Notebook auf jedenfall aufpassen, daß bei der Grafikkartenbezeichnung kein M auftaucht. Sonst taugt der nichts.^^
So! Mein Beitrag zum Thema Laptop.


----------



## Phelps023 (11. Oktober 2009)

Vor ein paar Monaten konnte man sich bei Alienware noch Lapis mit einer normalen Graka kaufen! Omg wie sich die Welt ändert nur noch " M " Grakas überall drinnen. Ich komm mit der Situation nicht mehr klar ich muss mich jetzt mit Dr. Vodka zusammen sitzen und reden.


----------



## Rethelion (11. Oktober 2009)

Phelps023 schrieb:


> Vor ein paar Monaten konnte man sich bei Alienware noch Lapis mit einer normalen Graka kaufen! Omg wie sich die Welt ändert nur noch " M " Grakas überall drinnen. Ich komm mit der Situation nicht mehr klar ich muss mich jetzt mit Dr. Vodka zusammen sitzen und reden.



Genau solche Beiträge(und auch viele andere) meinte ich in dem anderem Thema; informier dich doch erstmal bevor du irgendwas erzählst.
Das "M" bedeutet nicht das die Grafikkarte schlecht ist, sondern das sie eine Mobility, also Mobile-Grafikkarte ist.
Bei allen Nvidiakarten steht ein M dabei, bei ATI heißen sie eben Mobility Radeon.
Hier hast du mal eine Liste mit allen Notebookgrafikkarten, dann kannst du sie vergleichen: http://www.notebookcheck.com/Mobile-Grafik...iste.735.0.html


Aber du hast schon die richtige Idee. Trink am besten immer Vodka bevor du was postest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Animalm4st3r (11. Oktober 2009)

Ich glaub der Thread driftet ein wenig ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber sehr interesant zu verfolgen 
*Animal geht jetzt ne HD 5850 in sein laptop einbauen* Schweißgeräte,Seitenschneider,Brecheisen,Lötkolben,Tüdeldraht    gut alles da es kann losgehen


----------



## Niranda (11. Oktober 2009)

Ein Bettler bettelt euch nach einer Flasche Wasser an...
ihr aber gebt ihm alles mögliche, ein Ferrari, Posche, ein Einfamilienhaus, nen Boot, Nutten... usw
Der Bettler ist aber in der Zwischenzeit schon verdurstet, weil ihr ihm kein wasser gegeben habt... ^^

Nira


----------



## Asoriel (11. Oktober 2009)

Niranda, rate mal, was ich eben gemacht habe: Ich hab gesehen, dass dein Thread zum OT verkommt und habe bei meinem Kollegen angerufen und nach der Bezeichnung gefragt. Er will sie mir per EMail schicken. Ich werde es dir so bald wie möglich schreiben wie das Ding heißt, hoffentlich kannst du dann mit weinen aufhören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (11. Oktober 2009)

Du vergleichst ne Diskussion über Japan mit nem Ferrari, einem Porsche, einem Einfamilienhaus, einem Boot und Nutten? ^^
Evtl. wär das TOSHIBA Satellite L550-11K *17" von notebooksbilliger.de was, anonsten gibts bei notebooksbilliger gerade recht wenig Auswahl finde ich...


----------



## Niranda (11. Oktober 2009)

nja.. wieso nicht? xD

jap, ich find nich so wirklich was im P/L steht =/  meiner meinung nach,
danke Asoriel, weiß das zu schätzen ^-^


----------



## Klos1 (11. Oktober 2009)

Pah...und wir haben dir etwa nicht geholfen? Ohne Phelps023 hättest du vielleicht noch ne M-Graka gekauft.


----------



## Resch (12. Oktober 2009)

Hab gedacht hier gings um Gamingnotebooks bis 900&#8364; und nicht um japanische Sängerinen und Gott und die Welt.

Naja ich such mal eben ein paar gute raus:

MG6 von Mysn (Clevo Barebone)

folgende ausstattung kostet 909&#8364;:
&#8226; Intel® Core2&#8482; Duo P8700 / 2,53GHz 3MB/1066MHz 25W
&#8226; 4096MB (2x2048) SO-DIMM DDR3 RAM 1066MHz
&#8226; Seagate Momentus 7200.4 320GB, SATAII, 7200U/Min (ST9320423AS)
&#8226; TSST / SonyNEC / LG DVD±R/±RW/-RAM/ DL(+R) SATA Multinorm
&#8226; Intel® Wireless WiFi Link 5100AGN
&#8226; int. Bluetooth-Modul für mySN C1xx/FLxx/FTxx
&#8226; Basis-Garantie: 24M. Pickup&Return | 6M. Sofort-Reparatur -DE
&#8226; Microsoft Windows VISTA Home Premium 32Bit DSP dt. DVD+Windows 7 Upgr.Option

Samsung R522-Aura 689&#8364; (etwas schwache CPU)

Sony VAIO VGN-FW41J 870&#8364; (mal eins mit Bluray, aber enbenso nicht so starker CPU)

Acer Aspire 7738G 799&#8364; (Graka ca. gleichwerig (bissl schlechter) als die ATI)

TOSHIBA Satellite L550-11K 799&#8364; (Mein Tipp)

HP Pavilion dv7-2142eg 759&#8364;

Das ist ca. dass, was du für das Geld erwarten kannst. Besonders empfehlenswert ist dabei  das Toshiba und das Clevo (MG6). Mit der 4650 kannst du so ziemlich alles Flüßig spielen wenn du nicht gerade Crysis auf Ultra machen willst^^. Aber z.b. NFS Shift läuft auf hohen Einstellungen noch super (nicht aller höchste aber immer hin).

PS: Zu dem Notebook von Asoriel würde ich dir abraten, die 9650 kann der 4650 nicht annähernd das Wasser reichen. Bei ATI alles was unter der 4650 ist, ist zu schwach (es sei denn die alten High End der 3er Serie, sind aber kaum noch verfügbar), bei Nvidia ab der 240m bzw die neuen GTS Modelle (160).


----------



## Syane (12. Oktober 2009)

Resch schrieb:


> TOSHIBA Satellite L550-11K 799&#8364; (Meinn Tipp)



Der Link führt mich leider nicht direkt dahin ... bin auch gerade auf der suche ..und hätte dieses gerne noch mit dem Gaming Noterbook für die 909 &#8364; verglichen.

Edit: habs gefunden schon gut.


----------



## Yaggoth (12. Oktober 2009)

http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/notebooks/...g64mn+tv+gigant 


Ps: das Toschiba habe ich auf der Seite auch noch nciht gefunden... Die seite ist bei mir auf der Arbeit allerdings auch etwas verbuggt -_-


----------



## Resch (12. Oktober 2009)

Joa anscheinend geht das nicht zu verlinken, naja aber ihr könnt ja enfach den Namen bei google suchen, dann solltet ihr sie auch finden.

Edit: Hab das MSI GX623 vergessen aber anscheinend gibts das nur noch in der Ausführung mit dem C2D T6500 welcher auch etwas schwächelt. Aber MSI hat immer einen Overclock Knopf am Laptop welcher die Mhz nochmal um 10% anhebt, wodurch er dann so auf 2,4Ghz kommt und somit wieder mit den anderen mithalten könnte. Bin mir eigentlich zu 98% das alle GX-Notbooks von MSI über so eine Overclockfunktion verfügen.


----------



## xdave78 (12. Oktober 2009)

So nu is der Urlaub zu Ende, da kann ich wieder buffed surfen^^

Der Tipp vom Resch, also das Toshiba ist imo die beste Variante. Bestes P-L Verhältnis sozusagen beziehungsweise das  MSI GT 623 ...welches sogar nochmal minimal schneller ist in den Tests. (Kostett allerdings auch 980€  http://www.notebook.de/msi-gx623s-8747vhp-...53-ghz-p-23422)

 Die anderen würd ich mal rechts und links runterfallen lassen^^

@Resch: man kann bei den Lappis von MSI (GT Serie) im BIOS einstellen ob man 9%, 16% oder 24% hochtakten will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Resch (12. Oktober 2009)

xdave78 schrieb:


> @Resch: man kann bei den Lappis von MSI (GT Serie) im BIOS einstellen ob man 9%, 16% oder 24% hochtakten will
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Interessant, hatte noch kein MSI. Dadurch kann man ja zu den etwas niedrig getakteteren CPU's greifen und könnte Performance Technisch sogar über den teureren liegen.

Naja mal schaun mit was mich die Notebook-Welt bis zu Weihnachten überrascht. Bin selber noch auf der Suche. Wollte mir eigentlich im Sommer schon eins kaufen, aber was gescheits(für meine Bedürfnisse^^) gabs bis jetzt noch nicht. Aber Weihnachten ist definitiv Stichtag, was mir dann auch nur im entferntesten zusagt wird gekauft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xdave78 (12. Oktober 2009)

Also ich schwöre auf mein GT725. Gibt nix besseres mit dem P/L Verhältnis.


----------



## Resch (12. Oktober 2009)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Also ich schwöre auf mein GT725. Gibt nix besseres mit dem P/L Verhältnis.



Das übersteigt nur das Budget würd ich meinen^^


----------



## Niranda (12. Oktober 2009)

900&#8364; (+/- 20&#8364 ist die absolute grenze für ihn^^


----------



## xdave78 (12. Oktober 2009)

Tja..Pech würd ich sagen: dann das Toshiba oder noch 50€ vonner Oma pumpen ^^ wobeis halt schon krass ist sich wegen nem FUFFI zwischen nem "Mittel-Hohe" Details und "Hohe" Details Lappi zu entscheiden..ich meine da würd ich entweder den Schritt machen oder es lieber lassen anstatt mich dann zu ärgern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das dumme ist halt- gekauft ist6 gekauft- da kann man nix aufrüsten.

Sag deinem Kumpel eer soll sich das Toshiba kaufen aber hinterher nicht weinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 imemrhin kostet das ja auch nur 800€ was durchaus fair ist denk ich ma.

@Resch: das mit dem GT725 war an Dich gerichtet^^


----------



## Resch (12. Oktober 2009)

Das 725 kostet aber soweit ich weiß 1200 oder hab ich da die falsche Version im kopf? Das ist doch das mit der 4850 und soweit ich weiß kostet das noch 1200-1300&#8364;. Oder Verwechsel ich da was?

Edit meint: Ach ich glaube da gabs eine Version ohne Quadcore , also mit einem Q2D welche nur 1000 gekostet hat oder? Aber ich glaub an die kommt man nicht mehr so einfach ran.

Ja wie gesagt, das Toshiba oder das MG6 (Clevo). Diese 2 sind wohl derzeit das beste für 900&#8364;.


----------



## Niranda (12. Oktober 2009)

nja auch wenns 980€ kostet wärs noch ok.. aber wenn ich sag "900€ oder 950€" rechnen die meisten immer drauf... so nach dem motto: "sind ja nur 50€ mehr", also komm ich auf 1000€.. darum sag ich 900€


----------



## xdave78 (12. Oktober 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> nja auch wenns 980€ kostet wärs noch ok.. aber wenn ich sag "900€ oder 950€" rechnen die meisten immer drauf... so nach dem motto: "sind ja nur 50€ mehr", also komm ich auf 1000€.. darum sag ich 900€


..in dem Falle würde ich dann doch zu etwas kräftigeren GT 623 raten. Habs oben verlinkt mit dem C2D Prozi. Wie gesagt da geht einiges durch den netten OC-Button womit man eben nochmal bissle  Schub geben kann.


----------



## Niranda (12. Oktober 2009)

<3 Meta Preisvergleich:
http://notebooknet.de/product_info.php?products_id=4158


----------



## Niranda (13. Oktober 2009)

Wollt nur sagen das ich mich jetzt für's MSI GX623 entschieden hab:
929,00&#8364; - http://notebooknet.de/product_info.php?products_id=4158

edit:
Iwas stimmt bei den Bezeichnungen nicht und ich bin nun gänzlich verwirrt xD
das MSI GX623 hat 2,16Ghz (789&#8364
das MSI GX623*S* hat 2,51Ghz (929&#8364

das kann eig nicht sein.. oO


----------



## painschkes (13. Oktober 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> nen Kumpel sucht ein Gaming-Notebook.





Niranda schrieb:


> Wollt nur sagen das ich mich jetzt




_hm?_


----------



## Niranda (13. Oktober 2009)

Sry xD
ich wurde heute früh mit dieser SMS überfallen:

```
Du wurdest gepatrickt!

			  ??
			@ @		  
@	   @	@	   @
@ @  @(.)(.)@  @ @
   @	@>----<@	@
	@				   @
	   @			  @
	  @				@
	  @	   o	  @
	   @	 @	 @
		@  @ @  @
		 @@   @@
du bist jetzt für 24 stunden doof !!! :-p
```

PS:
Da ist Patrick von spongebob in ASCII dargestellt^^


----------



## Asoriel (13. Oktober 2009)

na, das schaut doch ordentlich aus.


----------



## xdave78 (13. Oktober 2009)

Oh 24Std doof...na dann mein beileid xD


----------

